# Julie Ortolon at by Blog.



## Jill Metcalf (Jan 7, 2011)

Julie Ortolon guesting at my Blog and is offering a 50% off coupon offer on the the fist book in her Peal Island Trilogy! Come visit; http://jillmetcalf.wordpress.com/2011/02/07/my-guest-today-is-author-julie-ortolon/?preview=true&preview_id=46&preview_nonce=7b554a13f2


----------

